# Filing off lawyer tabs on carbon dropouts?



## OffRoadRoadie (May 15, 2006)

I hate those screwy lawyer tabs on forks:mad2: , I travel allot with my bike in the trunk so adjusting the QR every time I ride is a pain in the *%#! I filed the tabs off my Reynolds fork but those were Aluminum dropouts.

I would like to file off the _carbon dropout tabs _on my Look fork but I'm concerned about voiding the warranty (hopefully Chas won't read this post). My LBS offered to grind them off with a Dermal Tool and re-clear coat them. Yes or No?


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

Dude, this topic has come up many times. Search the archives for opinions.

Warranty void? Most likely, if something goes wrong with the fork/dropouts.
Ruining the integrity of the carbon? Maybe.

Leaving the frame intact for peace of mind both for factory warranty support and not being injured in the event of damage seems to outweigh any gains from tampering with your dropouts.

How tough is it really to give the QR a few quick turns in and out when removing/installing a wheel? Even without lawyer tabs, I'd still check QR tension and adjustment every time I changed a wheel just to be safe.

I had a wheel come out of the dropout in my bmx days years ago while in mid bunny hop. The result was not pretty.

Pass.


----------



## OffRoadRoadie (May 15, 2006)

Oops, I forgot about the archive search. Thanks

You're probably right about maintaining the fork integrity, I can deal with the hassle of loosening my QR enough to clear the tabs even if it's 4-5 times a week...it beats voiding the factory warranty.


----------



## 358pe68 (Dec 20, 2008)

texass4 said:


> How tough is it really to give the QR a few quick turns in and out when removing/installing a wheel? Even without lawyer tabs, I'd still check QR tension and adjustment every time I changed a wheel just to be safe.


Obviously, you've never have had to change a wheel in a race.


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

358pe68 said:


> Obviously, you've never have had to change a wheel in a race.


Yes. I have...that's what the free lap is for. But I also have a dayjob, so if I flat out of a race - so be it.


----------



## OffRoadRoadie (May 15, 2006)

Good luck with the free lap rule in a road race.


----------

